# Radamel Falcao al Chelsea?



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Settembre 2012)

Da incubo nella Supercoppa Europea a sogno: il volto di Radamel Falcao rimane in prima pagina in casa del Chelsea, che, secondo voci provenienti dal Sudamerica rilanciate dalla stampa inglese, avrebbe di fatto stretto un accordo con l'Atletico Madrid (si parla addirittura di un precontratto) per acquistare il centravanti colombiano nella prossima finestra di mercato a gennaio. Astronomico il prezzo del cartellino: 60 milioni di euro. 

L'accordo è stato smentito dall'Atletico Madrid, ma rimane il fatto che da tempo, già prima della finale di Montecarlo, si vociferava di un tavolo aperto dai due club. Sibillina, per esempio, la dichiarazione del padre di Falcao che ha spiegato di non essere stato presente alla partita perché "incerto sul fatto che Radamel sarebbe stato presente temendo una cessione dell'ultima ora". Il "Daily Mail" ritiene verosimile la cessione a causa di alcuni problemi finanziari del club spagnolo e dà già l'agente del centravanti, il potentissimo Jorge Mendes, al lavoro con i dirigenti di Abramovich.

sportmediaset


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

Mah,è una cifra enorme...


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2012)

Li vale tutti,vedendo poi i prezzi attuali!


----------



## alexandre (2 Settembre 2012)

"solo" 2 in più di torres alla fine


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2012)

Per me , per come gioca il chelsea non e' l'uomo adatto; per dire alla juve farebbe sfracelli


----------



## tequilad (2 Settembre 2012)

Giocatore fantastico.


----------



## Polis (2 Settembre 2012)

Questo è proprio forte.
Ma non è drogba, non so se al chelsea farebbe cose mostruose come quel gigante.


----------



## raducioiu (2 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Mah,è una cifra enorme...



D'altra parte l'hanno pagato 40 milioni, quindi se devono venderlo dopo un anno e mezzo vorranno giustamente farci almeno 20 milioni di differenza


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2012)

Se andiamo a vedere a quanto vengono venduti dei mezzi giocatori, direi che 60 mln per questo qui sono un obbligo morale. Considerando che l'hanno pure pagato 40-50 mln.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Per me , per come gioca il chelsea non e' l'uomo adatto; per dire alla juve farebbe sfracelli


Invece secondo me farebbe al caso loro,il Chelsea non è più la squadra degli scorsi anni,stanno cercando di costruire una squadra di talento e Falcao sarebbe il terminale perfetto per una squadra che gioca bene.
Hazard farebbe tipo 40 assist a stagione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2012)

Hazard....................Mata
..........Falcao Torres


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Con i prezzi attuali è anche poco considerando che lo hanno pagato 40


----------



## Prinz (2 Settembre 2012)

giocatore disumano


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Per me , per come gioca il chelsea non e' l'uomo adatto; per dire alla juve farebbe sfracelli



Falcao fa a caso di tutte le squadra al mondo!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

a me ricorda Inzaghi


----------



## Brain84 (2 Settembre 2012)

Se lo comprano stanno apposto per 10 anni in attacco


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2012)

giocatore fantastico sono tantissimi soldi e vero ma li vale tutti


----------



## Dave (2 Settembre 2012)

Ma dico io, il PSG invece di venire a rompere le cosidette a noi, non poteva prendersi questo?!


----------



## Butcher (3 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> a me ricorda Inzaghi



???


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Settembre 2012)

attaccante davvero formidabile questo falcao.Farebbe il titolare in tutte le big europee.Costa tanto,è vero,ma è un investimento sicuro


----------



## Snake (3 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> ???



Il senso del gol è lo stesso poi tecnicamente e fisicamente siamo su due pianeti diversi


----------



## Dave (3 Settembre 2012)

Si in effetti me li ricordo dei gol di Inzaghi simili al primo e al secondo di Falcao


----------



## Butcher (3 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il senso del gol è lo stesso poi tecnicamente e fisicamente siamo su due pianeti diversi


Sono due giocatori troppo diversi.


----------



## alexandre (3 Settembre 2012)

per me invece sono molto simili, falcao è più fisico e calcia meglio con entrambi i piedi rispetto a inzaghi (ci vuole poco), però lo stile di gioco (giocare sempre sulla linea del fuorigioco, sempre presente in area o dove va il pallone, l'incapacità di passare il pallone, l'apporto vicino allo 0 nella costruzione del gioco di squadra, la facilità con cui prende fallo) è molto vicino a quello di pippo


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

per me sono molto molto simili, le differenze sono che falcao è decisamente più tecnico mentre inzaghi sopperiva a questo giocando con una voglia e una grinta pazzesca cercando sempre la profondità giocando sul filo del fuorigioco

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Per me , per come gioca il chelsea non e' l'uomo adatto; per dire alla juve farebbe sfracelli



concordo pienamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il senso del gol è lo stesso poi tecnicamente e fisicamente siamo su due pianeti diversi



esatto


----------



## Hammer (3 Settembre 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Ma dico io, il PSG invece di venire a rompere le cosidette a noi, non poteva prendersi questo?!



A lungo termine sarebbe stato un investimento più sensato dello zingaro (senza contare che Falcao non ti crea problemi come lui). Poi Leotardo si fida solo dell'Italia e del Brasile


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> ???



Nei capelli


----------



## prebozzio (4 Settembre 2012)

Giocatore strepitoso, bisogna vedere come si può sposare con Mata e Hazard. Se i tre trovassero un buon equilibrio potrebbero fare sfracelli


----------



## Heisenberg (4 Settembre 2012)

Eeeeh ma leotardo è un osservatore incredibile, ci ha trovato tutti lui... si, si è visto che gran osservatore è. Ibra, lavezzi, thiago, motta, menez, pastore, han tutti qualcosa in comune uhm, che siano tutti talenti giovani e sconosciuti ?


----------

